# Needing some Items Lended for the Happy Home Academy!



## MeglyLVG (Jul 19, 2019)

Hi, everyone! I restarted Pocket Camp last week and have been lurking the forums since then, and decided to create an account today. I'll make an introductory post when I have more time, but I'm trying to get some items for the Event Happy Home Academy minigames, and have not been able to get as of right now two specific items. I have some spare bells so will happily give them in exchange if any of you has a spare of these items that you don't want, or if there's a way to gift it to me, I just want it for the event so I can give it back afterwards.

The two items I need are: 

Light Wicker Chair for the Pop Quiz: Vacation event

Gift Pile for the Hello Kitty Gyroldite 3 event

I simply go by Megan on ACPC and my friend code is 0780-3701-096.

(Also I have plenty of the Hello Kitty gyroldites if you guys need some!)

Thank you in advance if anyone can help.


----------



## jenikinz (Jul 19, 2019)

I wish there was a way to gift/trade/sell people furniture and things but there isn't.


----------



## Phawnix (Jul 19, 2019)

Welcome to Bell Tree and Pocket Camp.  Unfortunately as jenikinz said, at the moment there is no way to interact with other players in Pocket Camp other than giving them Kudos, watering their gardens and buying from their market boxes. 

I think Nintendo purposely will not include trading in any future updates, because that would mean players could trade duplicate fortune cookie items to complete their sets thus spending less money, and Nintendo aaaalways needs money apparently.


----------

